# Duty on electronics



## Mikeywaz (Feb 4, 2017)

We'll be moving to Portimao in November and will bring very little with us except personal and a few electronic items, such as a laptop and camera. While researching duty, I saw that electronics are duty-free, except if they are newer than 6 months. Does anyone know what the duty would be on newer electronics?


----------

